# working on my interior...any help is appreciated



## Sako240 (Aug 8, 2004)

a little info about my car, its a 93 240sx...exterior color is dark green. My interior is currently beige..eww i hate it. So i have plans to change the entire dashboard with a black dashboard, then changing the carpets and seats, and then the center console trim..basically im gonna change my interior so that its black/dark green..(oh ya its sr powered) lol

so heres where i need help
what are the steps to paint the trim around the center console, door handles, ac vents, and all those other small stuff....

this is what i think i need to do

1) take out all the parts im gonna paint (thats a given)
2) sand the parts
3) apply 4-5 coats of primer (15 min to dry between each coat)
4) apply 4-5 coats of the actual paint ( " " )
5) apply 2-3 coats of clear coat ( " " )
done? 
let me know if this seems right and then ill ask the next question


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i hate painted interiors...the finish always looks bad....just go get the stock dash from a junkyard 240 or something.


----------



## Sako240 (Aug 8, 2004)

Kelso said:


> i hate painted interiors...the finish always looks bad....just go get the stock dash from a junkyard 240 or something.


umm thanks for the tip but im still going to do what i said...i just dont like stock


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

use 2pak paint not the cheap stuff you get from hardware stores. Finish with a layer of clear and it will last for ages.


----------



## Sako240 (Aug 8, 2004)

i dunno what kinda paint to get, so let me know if these are right

this is what i was thinking id get (they are all dupli-color)

1)*Premium Sandable Primer*
All-purpose, fast drying primer helps achieve top coat uniformity. Great for smooth fill-in of surface cracks and imperfections. Dries fast. For use on prepainted or unpainted surfaces.

2)*Premium General Purpose Paint*
These top-of-the-line Dupli-Color® Acrylic Enamels deliver the ultimate protection, gloss and color retention. A superior, high-solids formula ensures maximum coverage and performance.

3)*Premium Lacquer*
Dupli-Color® Lacquer is a fast-drying, premium quality formula that provides quick coverage, weatherability and adhesion. Perfect for automotive trim and detail projects, it delivers a rich glossy finish every time.


am i on the right track?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

if you look at my xeven, you can see it turned uot pretty well my interior...i used krylon paint originally, but that turned out bad, so i used dupoint(with my paint gun baby), and it looks good, but its in need of a respray...


----------



## Sako240 (Aug 8, 2004)

when you say dupoint do u mean duplicolor? im sorry im a noob at these paint stuff


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I think he means DuPont. I swapped out that pukey tan interior w/ the black interior from my friends busted '93. took me all of 4 hours to do it carefully. Car still doesnt look right


----------



## Sako240 (Aug 8, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I think he means DuPont. I swapped out that pukey tan interior w/ the black interior from my friends busted '93. took me all of 4 hours to do it carefully. Car still doesnt look right


oh i see...anyway i think i figured out what im gonna do

im going to get these
1) Plasti-Kote Sandable Primer (Red Oxide)
2) Plasti-Kote Super Enamel (Shamrock Green)
3) Plasti-Kote Super Enamel (Clear)

do these seem right?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Just use 2pak


----------



## Sako240 (Aug 8, 2004)

dude why dont u guys just tell me if that setup is right or not

i dont have 2pak in my area..i just went down to pep boys autozone and kmart and none of them had 2pak...pep boys had plasti-kote....is there anything wrong with plasti-kote? paints paint


----------



## Sako240 (Aug 8, 2004)

one more question...
im painting the interior of my doors black and i plan on getting vinyl paint....what stuff do i need to do as preparation...and is there a clearcoat for vinyl paint?


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

paint isnt just paint...diffrent kinds are meant for diffrent surfaces and applications

theres a kinda new spray paint out called Fusion...its sold at sherwin williams and its made to bond to plastic and be very hard. this means you dont have to repaint every month. Fusion also does not need a clearcoat. It is a very good paint but there is only a limited amount of colors.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You can get 2pak from any panel/paint shop. They will mix any colour up for you too


----------



## Sako240 (Aug 8, 2004)

well i finished my interior paint work but now i have a question about carpet painting....how much is it to change the carpet...my current carpet is beige and its all dirty...should i use some kinda dye to change the carpet to black or should i buy a black carpet...what are the prices for those 

my car pics are on cardomain...my username is sako240

http://www.cardomain.com/id/sako240


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

*WHAT ABOUT G2 Interior Spray/Die*

i was thinking of painting my interior too, and im not sure where to start... i read all the post, and i like the xeven paint job... but someone else said paint does matter cause of material... well, what should i use for my 240??

G2 Interior Spray/Die 
complete do-it-yourself kit <~~ :bs: or what??


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> i was thinking of painting my interior too, and im not sure where to start... i read all the post, and i like the xeven paint job... but someone else said paint does matter cause of material... well, what should i use for my 240??
> 
> G2 Interior Spray/Die
> complete do-it-yourself kit <~~ :bs: or what??


i would say that after hearing how everyone loves the caliper paint the interior spray would be just as good. and if its a plastic peice with the "leather grain" sand it off then paint it then it will look like a custom fiber glass piece :thumbup: all smooth and shiny and such


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Sako240 said:


> well i finished my interior paint work but now i have a question about carpet painting....how much is it to change the carpet...my current carpet is beige and its all dirty...should i use some kinda dye to change the carpet to black or should i buy a black carpet...what are the prices for those
> 
> my car pics are on cardomain...my username is sako240
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/id/sako240


I was just checking out your Car Domain page, i'll tell ya what i did with my 1991 240, i was sick and tired of people complaining about no room in the back seat so i said, it's gone, the other problem was people leaving garbage back there and getting in with dirty shoes, not to mention ciggarette burns in the seats.
So i took the seats out, took out the rear swivel brackets, and the upper locking mechanism out too.
Took out the dummy tire, ground out the mount for it, removed the jack, and all the rear carpeting and plastice trim, so what you get is bare rear end of the car.
Then i took Rockguard Sprayed it in to help with insulation and sound dampening. Next I designed and built a false floor in the back making from the trunk almost all the way to the front seats, braced and secured everything in place, i used 1x3 Strapping but if i was to do it again, it would be done with like 1" MDF.
The next step is yeat to come but i am going to cover up with 3/4 or 1" MDF over top, the next step is up in the air but it's going to involve upgrading my sound system, not sure what yet, but i suggest this as a plan for the back seats in your car.


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

thanks for the advice guys, and yes, gutting the back sounds lovely too and then customize it for audio.. =D yes yes...


----------

